# Bad taste or not........undecided.



## salesman (Feb 10, 2008)

Guys,

Went to see my mates new baby last night. It had just had a feed and he asked me if i wanted to "Wind it"..........

..........i thought that was a bit harsh.......

..........so i gave it a dead leg intead.......


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry to all who are offended, but :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Defo bad taste but very funny


----------



## St.George (Aug 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
that is awesome....... good work.


----------



## Devi1 (Jan 9, 2005)

hahaha I do like that one :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------

